# "Two-A-Days, Guide Life On The Front Lines"



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley
Ghost Writer Free - Authentic Mid-Coast
1-888-618-4868 - TEXT 361-648-3474 E-MAIL: [email protected]
*
A dual focus would best describe the seasonality here as we enter waterfowl season. So fishing season is very busy and with the addition of waterfowl season it becomes "the fishing season on steroids" as we enter the two-a-day zone and 14 to 16 hour days. We absolutely love this time of year and the "cornucopia" of pursuits here in Texas is just staggering and a lot of fun with guests from all over The State & Nation.

The Texas Waterfowl Season opened yesterday and we kicked it off with strong shooting for guests of Foss Oil and others. Cast & Blasts saw the duck hunting leading the fishing with softer than expected results on the fishing side. Sometimes it's tough getting on a bite starting "mid-day" early in the Fall Season with warmer water temps. As we move into colder temperatures, looking for action from mid-morning on becomes common place. Getting some sun on the water heats the shallows and mud bottom locations stimulating feeding activity. *Facebook*

*Water Levels Are Key*

Another key to focus on is water levels. Recognizing low water immediately narrows the focus. Fall and Winter months can see some big fallouts on water levels and that's going to deposit fish in the deeper swales, guts, and bayous feeding the back lakes. Those become target 1 given those conditions as the fish avoid skinnier and colder shallows opting for the bait and forage rich environs of the deeper locales. Check us out on *Instagram*

I've seen Trout and Redfish piled up in these locations chocker block full of little fin fish, Tiger minnows, small shrimp, sand worms and such. You just wouldn't think that they would continue to eat but I'm guessing their instinct and metabolism keeps them on the prowl. Check out our *Photo Gallery.*

*Wind Velocity - Catalyst Feeds*

Winds at velocity are another catalyst stimulative to feeding activity as water levels drain and push up to different sides of the bay on cold fronts. I've seen amazing things fishing the fallout side of the bays on cold fronts like Redfish shoulder to shoulder at the mouth of a drain. However, my go to on "the catching side" of the equation for dependability was always running to side of the bay catching a water level rise on big winds.

*Hot Zones*

Fishing the rising water level side of the bay systems (Southern Barrier Islands) might find the water in terrible condition on a big blow. On these days the target zones can be very small and very subtle. There will be days where it seems like everything is chocolate milk. On these occassions, look for water color changes just off the leaward shorelines. I always liked to find them with a little distance between me and the bank to give me some noise camoflage between the boat and the fish. The color change will be something to look at first thing to see if the fish are holding on it. If not, the next thing I'll be looking at are windward shorelines with the best water I can find.

*Duck Season Opener*

The usual early season scenario of a lot of birds in a few locations had us spread out from one end of the world to the other. Capt. Kolten Braun and Capt. Braden Proctor reported strong action in the decoys working South while Capt. James Cunningham reported enough traffic North to put his crew on limits. Timing on the cold front today coudn't have been worse as we're looking at about 10:00 for a North wind and that's a bummer. Light winds and a location shift for Capt. Chris Cady have half limits in the blind for guests thus far. No word from down South and Capt. James Cunningham is reporting light slower action. Check out our Photo Gallery.

We've got lots of great wing shooting and a ton of great fishing ahead of us. So if you're planning a trip, get started HERE.

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com*

*Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; Coastline Trailers; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.

Waterfowl Hunting, Ducks, Geese & Cranes*

Season dates for the 2018/19 Season will most likely start on 11/3 and the first split will run through 11/25. We will re-open on 12/8 and run through 1/27/19. We Winter a large portion of the Central Flyway and our Big 5 are Pintail, Wigeon, Gadwall, Redheads, and all species of Teal. November and the back half of December are excellent months for Cast & Blast combinations. *Coastal Waterfowl*

*Kayak Pack Trips - Fishing & Touring*

We're geared up for your next insertion into the wilds of the Texas mid-coast! From glamping and romance to straight up long range wilderness camping excursions, we'll lead the way for an effortless insertion and extraction. Tours and guided fishing trips, relaxation, and the best adventures and "quick disconnect" anyone could ask for are right out the back door! *Texas Kayak Safari*

*Flounder Gigging, Bow Fishing, Night Fishing & Night Vision Hunts*

At Castaway Lodge, we own the night whether it's spot and stalk varmints and Hogs during grain season or working blinds over baited locations on private land to stalking the shallow Flats flounder gigging by boat or wading. We also offer Full Moon trips for wade fishing with bait or topwaters. We've just added "Bow Fishing" to our list of adventures and we'll be working the upper marshes and lower bays. These trips are a great add-on to any fishing Adventure and we'd love to have you join us! *Castaway Lodge*

*Alligator Hunts, Early Teal/Dove, Grain Season Spot N Stalk Hog*

September is just one of those special months for us on the coast as we transition into Fall. We are the largest wild alligator hunting outfit in the State of Texas and we welcome you to pursuing your trophy in their natural environs. Tag on an Early Teal, Dove and make it a Cast N Blast or climb aboard our high racks for a South Texas Safari using our late gen Night Vision and Thermal optics. Alligator Season starts on 09/10 and runs through 09/30. This year, South Zone Dove will open on 09/14 and the 14th will be the opening date from now on until the legistlature changes it.


----------

